# Epoxy Floor



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I finally had an opportunity to apply epoxy to my own garage floor.


----------



## ARICHI (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks good! Are you coming back with the sprinkles? I only ask becaause I did my gerage the same way without the sprinkles and after a couple of months I began to see all the scuff marks and it drove me nuts! I then came back with them and now it hides them.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

This epoxy won't scuff. You'll just slip and bust your @%#. This is the best available from Sherwin Williams.


----------



## ARICHI (Oct 20, 2011)

I bought mine from S.W. too. I believe it was the HC brand. They sell "shark grip" to sprinkle into the clear that works well for the slickness.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I used the Armour Seal (about $325 per 2 gal. kit). I decided not to go with the Shark Grip that way I can squeegee it or mop it. Its very easy to keep clean or whipe up.


----------



## TXborn (May 8, 2009)

Does the epoxy coating cover and hide the hairline cracks in the concrete? How slick is it without the shark skin?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

kodman1 said:


> I used the Armour Seal (about $325 per 2 gal. kit). I decided not to go with the Shark Grip that way I can squeegee it or mop it. Its very easy to keep clean or whipe up.


How many gallons did it take to do the garage?


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

TXborn and fishingcacher, I sent you both a PM.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

TXborn said:


> Does the epoxy coating cover and hide the hairline cracks in the concrete? How slick is it without the shark skin?


I would like to know this as well. Does it cover hairline cracks? I assume the epoxy is tinted with some grey color in your photo, correct?

Thanks!


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

For those that are curious about cracks and application, these are the steps I take;

I applied Zep Purple Degreaser and scrubbed entire floor, then pressure washed.
I then used 20% Muriatic Acid to 80% water and scrubbed then rinsed clean. Allow to dry overnight. Next day come back and fill in any cracks that aren't level or that is wider than a business card is thin with Bondo. I then come in with a commercial floor sander/buffer with a 60 grit paper. Sweep the entire area clean and mop if neccessary. I then cut in all corners and edges with a 2" brush and then roll the rest with the epoxy. If you have any more questions, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Slick as slick can be.... I used the same product. It's darn near bullet proof & you can pick any color under the sun.


----------

